# wyłącznik czy włącznik?



## Thomas1

Jak nazywacie ten przedmiot? Włącznik czy wyłącznik? A może istnieje jakaś nazwa, która łączy obie funckje?


Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


Tomek


----------



## kknd

Pytanie rzeczywiście dość intrygujące. Odpowiedziawszy sobie na nie sprawdziłem słowniki: wpierw internetowe ‒ wikisłownik nie ma _włącznika_, ale ma _wyłącznik_, ponieważ jest to słownik w ogólności dopracowywany postanowiłem sprawdzić trochę większe; okazuje się, że pwn podobnie nie zawiera _włącznika_, ale tylko _wyłącznik_, z kolei w sjp są oba; postanowiłem więc zajrzeć do mojego drukowanego słownika „klasycznego”, ale w nim nie ma żadnego z tych wyrazów.

Odpowiadając na pytanie w tytule: zwykle nie nazywam (_włącz/wyłącz światło_ lub _zapal/zgaś światło_), jednak jeśli jestem zmuszony do nazwania przedmiotu, to sam używam zwykle _włącznika_.

Wydaje mi się, że prawidłowo przedmiot ten (i chyba tak jest nazywany również technicznie, np. w sklepach) powinien raczej nosić nazwę „przełącznika”, a więc tzw. trzeciej opcji.  Można zbadać sprawę w świecie internetu (dla chętnych, czekam na wyniki  ). Sprawdzenie obecności w słownikach dało: obecny w sjp oraz pwn, brak w wikisłowniku i moim „klasyku” (jakiś jednak ubogi ten mój słownik… a miałem o nim takie dobre zdanie).


----------



## majlo

Słyszałem jak ludzie nazywają ten przedmiot "pstryczek". Ale "przełącznik" wydaje mi się najlepszą opcją.


----------



## fragile1

_Włącznik czy wyłącznik_ – najczęściej urządzenie spełnia obie funkcje i obie nazwy dotyczą tego samego przedmiotu.  Nie ma znaczenia czy jest włącznik czy wyłącznik , ma za to wielkie znaczenie, jak odmieniamy włącznik J 
Często spotykałam nazwę włącznik – wyłącznik.


----------



## fragile1

a opcja zamienna : _Regulator np. oświetlenia _


----------



## JakubikF

Co ciekawe, tak samo jak kknd, również prawie nigdy nie nazywam tego przedmiotu. Jeśli jednak byłbym w sklepie, powiedziałby, że szukam _włącznika_. Podoba mi się jednak pomysł, aby był to _przełącznik_.

_Regulator _kojarzy mi się ze skomplikowanym urządzeniem posiadającym wiele funkcji np. ściemnianie.


----------



## majlo

...a często właśnie te urządzenie takie funkcje mają.


----------



## Thomas1

Najwowszy PWN pod redakcją St. Dubisza (Warszawa 2008) podaje jedynie "wyłącznik" i opisuje je jako urządzenie "do wyłączania lub włączania dopływu prądu," sownik podaje również w definicji "kontakt." Z doświadczenia wiem, że tego słowa używa się do czegoś innego, przynajmniej w codziennej polszczyźnie. W innym słowniku PWN-Oxford widnieją oba słowa. _Praktyczny słownik współczesnej polszczyzny _pod redakcją H. Zgółkowej (Poznań 2004) poza _wyłącznikem _zawiera hasło _włącznik, _ale pisze, że jest to urządzenie otwierające dopływ energii, nic poza tym. Logicznie rzecz biorąc włącznik służy do włączania, a wyłącznik do wyłączania. 

Jesli chodzi o przełącznik to mi się on kojarzy z trochę innym urządzeniem, które służy do przełączania na przykład na inne funkcje jakiegoś urządzenia. Chociaż być może to jest słowo, które zawiera w sobie oba znaczenia. 

Co do regulatora, to jest to zupełnie co innego.


----------



## JakubikF

Thomas1 said:


> Jesli chodzi o przełącznik to mi się on kojarzy z trochę innym urządzeniem, które służy do przełączania na przykład na inne funkcje jakiegoś urządzenia. Chociaż być może to jest słowo, które zawiera w sobie oba znaczenia.



Też nad tym myślałem, ale doszedłem do skromnego i zupełnie prywatnego wniosku, że można by zakładać, iż jest to przełączanie między stane "włączony", a "wyłączony". Zmiana stanu, to _przełączenie -> przełącznik. _


----------



## kknd

Właśnie z tego powodu (obejrzywszy definicje pwn) wybrałbym teraz _przełącznik_. Myślałem też nad _kontaktem_ i sam nie wiem, czy czasami nie używam tego wyrazu, ale z drugiej strony zdałem sobie sprawę, że nazywam też tak gniazdko (elekryczne); tzn. _podłącz do do kontaku/prądu_, a nie używam w tym kontekście _gniazdka_.

Ciekawe, że nie wszystkie słowniki odnotowują parę _włącznik-wyłącznik_. Z drugiej strony rzadko kiedy spotyka się teraz samotne wyłączniki i samotne włączniki (np. bezpiecznik nazwałbym raczej wyłącznikiem).

Wydaje mi się, że to która nazwa będzie stosowana zależy trochę od tego, który stan urządzenia jest bardziej pożądany, częstszy (dłuższy), np. w telewizorze winien wg mnie być _włącznik_ (który, zdarzyło się, zwykle jest i wyłącznikiem), gdyż telewizor zwykle częściej jest wyłączony niż włączony (choć właściwie różnie z tym bywa); w lodówce zamontował bym raczej _wyłącznik_, choć takiego zwykle nikt nie wstawia (lodówka winna pracować); itp. Ale to moje takie skromne dywagacje.


----------



## mcibor

fragile1 said:


> a opcja zamienna : _Regulator np. oświetlenia _


jest zazwyczaj z pokrętłem i się fachowo nazywa ściemniacz.

Na Politechnice Szczecińskiej, Wydziale Elektrycznym uczyli nas, że poprawna nazwa to *łącznik* albo tu

Chociaż stosuje się w potocznej mowie więcej określeń - kontakt, włącznik, wyłącznik.

Przełącznik też jest, ale to znowu jest co innego - przełącza prąd między jednym wyjściem, a drugim. Przełączniki takie są stosowane w oświetlaniu schodów (można włączyć światło z jednej strony schodów i z drugiej).
Ale znowu fachowa nazwa to łącznik schodowy.

Co do kontaktu, to poprawną nazwą jest gniazdo, np. gniazdo podwójne jednofazowe 

Jedną z ciekawostek jest instrukcja, jak się powinno włączać światło - 

Wcisnąć łącznik ruchem jednostajnym. Po włączeniu chwilę przytrzymać.


----------



## majlo

Dla autora tego artykuł jest to "wyłącznik".


----------



## BezierCurve

Moj niezyjacy niestety dziadek faktycznie mawial zwykle "przekrec kontakt" (tyczylo sie to troche inaczej zbudowanego wlacznika/wylacznika, takiego obrotowego, jakie czasem mozna spotkac w piwnicach, na korytarzach itp.).


----------

